

10 Resume Blunders You Didn't Even Know You Were Making - abekim
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140708162814-49701520-10-resume-blunders-you-don-t-even-know-you-re-making?trk=hb_ntf_MEGAPHONE_ARTICLE_POST

======
nodata
_Two Pagers - One. Seriously, only send in one page. Sending in two pages does
not make you more impressive, it means that I have to spend that much longer
wading through your text_

Wading through my text?

I personally only accept CVs that can fit in a tweet.

~~~
EldersAbove
I agree, I stopped reading when I read that item. Instead, I proceeded to read
the comments, however those comments made me read the rest of the article.

For someone in the science profession, it's almost impossible to keep your CV
at one page without removing white spacing and detail.

By the time you've written your name and two places of employment, you're
already over half a page. And you still need to include education (Both PhD,
masters) and references. On top of that, he also wants to see skill set.

